# Spring ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dead skunks in the middle of the road - woodpeckers sounding on my redwood siding ! - Spring must V getting close in Kentucky ! PIKE has 2 more trials - hope it is COLD - keeps his nose & can run all day - but the sun does feel good - the cycle begins again - look forward 2 fall - PIKE in the lead - long gun in hand ! LOL


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

One last club pheasant hunt tomorrow and that's a season. 
Hiked new trials today that I really enjoyed. The sun was warm and the flowers and trees are budding new life.
Ah Spring. Face is feeling the sun tan from our 10 mile hike. Dogs are crashed out for the afternoon. Took a nice nap.
Ah Spring.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Got a while to go till spring over here. Still baking in the middle of a very hot dry summer. But I'm looking forward to our autumn and then winter. We haven't seen many deer during the heatwave so the freezer is empty. But, it has been a little cooler the last few days, down to 30 degrees celcius. But the mornings have been cool and I've seen a couple of Sambar and some fresh sign. Even had a play with a Sambar stag and a coke can. We were walking along a track and I had finished a drink, so started crushing it to put it in my pocket. As I crushed, a stag nearby started smashing his antlers on a tree. I waited a minute and did it again.........he again smashed the crap out of the tree. We did this a couple more times before we walked off. Didn't want to educate him and only had the .223 with me which is not deer legal in this state. Get him later in the year when he's fatter.........


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Spring- What is that? Here in Ontario we still have snow and ice and freezing cold temperatures. Although I have to admit that it has been a little bit more mild here in the last 2 days. Cause to be hopeful that spring is coming. But when is anybody's guess right now.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its on the way. I saw some dogwood trees in bloom over the weekend.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Was just in North Vancouver and at Whistler Blackcomb for 4 days. I was walking on the beach in Vancouver but it snowed and the wind blew and the winter and avalanches have been wreaking havoc throughout BC as far as travel goes.


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

In the UK we had a couple of glimpses of Spring in Wiltshire on Saturday pm. Lovely walk in the woods with crocus, snow drops and birds tweeting. Unfortunately Yesterday and today back to wind and rain :-(. Toby back in his coat with no sun on his back. I long for Spring to start properly....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It's still WINTER in Michigan, with no end in sight!


----------



## andallis (Mar 3, 2013)

Northern Indiana here and I wouldn't be surprised if it went straight from winter to summer. I hope I'm wrong!


----------

